# Device Manager shows no Video Card that should be there



## seanthebond (Apr 8, 2006)

*"Video Controller" and do not know Video Card for driver!*

I need to know if there is anyway to find out what type of videocard I have inside of my laptop because everytime that I try and play a game, it says that I do not have a 3D enabled Video Card.

Under other devices it lists "Video Controller", so that is the card, right? It just doesn't know what it is without the driver.

I know that it is 3D enabled cause I played games such as "The Sims 2" on it before I switched from Windows 2K to XP. All I know about the card is that it is 32mb.

Please help!
______________


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Check out that link and download the everest home edition program. Once installed, you can get all sorts of good info on your computer, including your video card  This should lead you in the right direction to getting the latest drivers for your card by visiting the respective manufacturer's site.


----------



## seanthebond (Apr 8, 2006)

I recently installed Windows XP on my Compaq DH923U laptop. The laptop has a "ATI Mobility Radeon 7500". It worked fine on 2k, although, when I installed XP, I tried to play the SIMS 2 and it said I didn't have a 3d enabled videocard. So I went into the device manager and all I could find was under "*Other Devices*", it said "*Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*. So I went and downloaded an ATI driver for the card and when I try to install it, it says,

"INF error
Video driver not found

Setup was unable to complete installation
Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup."

So I don't know what to do. What is a standard VGA driver and where can I get it?? 

Help Please!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tap f8 when booting and from the options choose vga mode
try these
http://www.driverheaven.net/patje/


----------



## kero (Apr 25, 2006)

cooooooooooooooooooooool


----------

